# New C6 owner... Want Mods



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

Just picked up a 2006 A6 Quattro with 82k on it. 

I am wanting to add some of the options I am missing. 

I added the XM Radio (That was plug in play)
I added the DVD drive for NAV and ordered the harness (waiting on that)
I bought a used cluster to get the color DIS instead of my ugly red one (haven't attempted this yet). 
I bought a rear camera, but not sure what that's going to take to make work. 

I know there is no Imobilizer in the cluster (I'm also own a Audi TT Mk1). From what I understand I will get component Protection on the cluster and maybe the NAV?

Can I just buy a '2016 FVDI ABRITES' from E-bay to remove this? As I understand it the Dealer won't remove component protection on used parts.


----------



## daczone (May 7, 2015)

daczone said:


> Just picked up a 2006 A6 Quattro with 82k on it.
> 
> I am wanting to add some of the options I am missing.
> 
> ...


XM Radio was plug n play.. 
DVD drive was also plug n play, Checked a couple of settings (wheel diameter) using *XTOOL* and that was all good. 
The biggest issue was the antenna. Some folks in the forums say the GPS pucks work. They do NOT work from inside the car. I used 2 different ones, sitting on the package tray. 
I finally went digging for the factory antenna. It is where folks say... On the B pillar about midway down.. 










I didn't remove the B Pillar cover because it was attached by the airbag, But I was able to move it out of the way enough to access the connector. 










You can see the blue (NAV connector) with nothing plugged into it. 

I used one of my GPS puck units for the wiring and connector. It now works GREAT... 

I finally found someone that can swap my Cluster so I can get the COLOR DIS. The A6 Cluster doesn't have the Key Imbololizer in it (That is below the steering column) but it will go into Component Protection...and I want the new cluster to match my mileage. So rather than do this myself I am going to send it out along with the Gateway Module behind the glovebox. 

I bought a rear camera, but not doing the factory rear camera but 3rd party. It is currently in transit. 

I also added a RS grill (I haven't put the rings back on because I wanted to add LED halos behind them)... So I should have that back together next week. 








It's very cold here today... Note the frost on my car. 

Replaced the factory Halogens with 3rd party headlights to gain Projector Style lens for HID lights.
Tinted the Windows and Smoked the rear taillights

More mods coming... 

I've bought a Paddle Shifter steering wheel and will be swapping that ASAP.
Wheels.... Not sure yet what I am going to do... Un Decided on this one. 

That will pretty much fill all the missing options I wanted on my car when I bought it. I bought this car for it's low mileage, not the options


----------

